# broad bean risotto



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

1 shallot
1 clove of garlic
1oz of butter
250g of arborio rice
50ml of white wine
1 litre of fresh vegetable stock
280g of shelled broad beans
100g of parmesan cheese
10g of flat leaf parsley
100g of mascarpone


peel and finely chop the shallot and the clove of garlic
sweat in a pan with the butter,but don"t colour
add the arborio rice to the pan with the onions for about 30 seconds over a low heat.
add the white wine to the pan and cook for a further few seconds,before adding warm vegetable stock little by little while stirring.
simmer for about 15min then add the broad beans and cook for 6 more minutes remembering to keep adding the stock little at a time NOT all at once.
grate the parmesan cheese and chop up the flat leaf parsley.
mix the mascarpone and the parmesan into the risotto with the parsley.
when serving top with a little grated parmesan. "honestly its delicious"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

risotto...hard to get right.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

YES you are right debbie5,but follow those easy steps and it will come out perfect,honestly give it a go!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love risotto and now that I know what 'broad beans' are I think I am going to try this. (sugar snap peas, fyi) Those Scotties always have to complicate recipes by using foreign words.....broad beans?......jeeeeezzzz.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Marscapone, really.... Sounds creamy


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought broad beans were more like a fava bean??


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ha! ha! you guys are soooooo funny,honestly you will love it!!!!!!! OHHH PUMPKIN5!!! the 50ml of white wine is for the recipe not for you to GULP!!! or what we say DOWN THE HATCH!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

graveyardmaster said:


> ha! ha! you guys are soooooo funny,honestly you will love it!!!!!!! OHHH PUMPKIN5!!! the 50ml of white wine is for the recipe not for you to GULP!!! or what we say DOWN THE HATCH!!!


:jol: Well Scottie, the experts always say, use a wine good enough to drink if you are going to cook with it...so although I don't think I'll "gulp" it (not swilling beer here Scottie) I will enjoy a glass or two while this risotto cooks up to a nice, creamy level.....thanks for the idea though...wine makes everything better. And thanks for the risotto recipe too, I am sure it is delicious!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Well Scottie, the experts always say, use a wine good enough to drink if you are going to cook with it...so although I don't think I'll "gulp" it (not swilling beer here Scottie) I will enjoy a glass or to while this risotto cooks up to a nice, creamy level.....thanks for the idea though...wine makes everything better. And thanks for the risotto recipe too, I am sure it is delicious!


yep you are right pumpkin5,always use a wine that is good enough to drink if you are cooking with it,and its a pleasure sharing my recipes with you


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooooh that sounds delicious!!! Rice, cheese, and wine... Oh my! Might just have to give this one a try.


----------

